# Husqvarna/poulan Carb tool



## clemsonfor (Aug 30, 2013)

Does anyone have a source for this tool?  I can't find them anywhere. Local shop just told me its illegal to sell them.  I also came find one for an mtd weed eater but saw them on eBay a few weeks ago! 

I have seen the husky tool from Europe but $25 is kind of steep but I guess I will have to buy it if no other source exists?


----------



## NH_Wood (Aug 31, 2013)

I assume you are talking about the splined carb tool? I've only seen on eBay, but it's the only place I've looked - almost bought one to work on my neighbors husq trimmer, but decided to try an alternative method before dropping that much on the tool - still haven't gotten around to it! Cheers!


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 31, 2013)

Best deal is eBay I found.  Its $20 with $15 shipping. Cause it comes from England


----------



## NH_Wood (Aug 31, 2013)

Yep - that's the one I looked at before - crazy money for that tool. Some have suggested removing the carb and making a slot with a dremel tool on the carb screws so you can use a flathead. Others have suggested that you can crimp small copper tubing that can grab the screws fairly well. Haven't tried either fix. PITA. Cheers!


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 31, 2013)

Also read the tubeing thing and something about like a Res butt connector for wireing??  I mean the dremel thing is all that makes sense, but here is the thing. The 372xp I just got had flat head screw things in the middle but its not really the adjustment maybe just a really fine system is all. I can move the L screw with this about half a turn and nothing.


----------



## NH_Wood (Aug 31, 2013)

Huh - I thought the 372 carb screws had a decent slot that would allow full adjustment - do you mean the screw is limited? I do like the idea of the splined screw because the tool locks on so well - better than trying to keep a flathead on the screw with a vibrating saw - just ridiculous prices.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 31, 2013)

No this flat head don't allow full movement. There is maybe 3/4 turn on the L screw and it does not make a difference. Bit I think its partly cause the catb is junked up.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 2, 2013)

Yep. There is a flathead and a splined drive there is about a half turn of adjustment on the flathead. But if you want more, the "Master" tool, is the splined shaft tool. 

It's Husqs way of letting the end user have a lil adjustment, but not full adjustment.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 4, 2013)

Found another on eBay last night. Also in UK. But is only $25 shipped!


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 4, 2013)

Yikes!  I'm glad I got mine a few years ago for $9.

Darn EPA.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 4, 2013)

That's better than the one on Amazon for $45!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah I had no idea how fortunate I was when I got one off of eBay a few years ago for $7.50, shipping included. There has to be something out there with that spline size and pattern.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 4, 2013)

Heck I ought to try getting the 1/4" copper tube and heating it and trying to form it to um. If i t works I will sell "pre heated copper tube" for $10!!


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 5, 2013)

OK I have one secures and on way $7!!  My logger contact is getting me one


----------



## NH_Wood (Sep 5, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> OK I have one secures and on way $7!!  My logger contact is getting me one



Could you get two??? I'd pay $10 + shipping! Cheers!


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 5, 2013)

I all see. Problem is if I get u one I fell like I have to get every body one.  I'll work on it.


----------



## NH_Wood (Sep 5, 2013)

I hear you - no worries! Thanks for trying! Cheers!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 5, 2013)

Yep.  He gets one, I want one?!?!?
LOL


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 5, 2013)

Shhhhhhhhh!


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 5, 2013)

All these replies keep piping it up top!!


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 6, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Yep.  He gets one, I want one?!?!?
> LOL


+1

Someone needs to email China. They ought to be able get one up on ebay for <$10 shipped.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 6, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> Does anyone have a source for this tool?  I can't find them anywhere. Local shop just told me its illegal to sell them.  I also came find one for an mtd weed eater but saw them on eBay a few weeks ago!
> 
> I have seen the husky tool from Europe but $25 is kind of steep but I guess I will have to buy it if no other source exists?


Not sure about illegal the husky shop in town sells them on the rack ill look around my garage I think I have a couple laying around. I don't have a husky / poulan anymore. If I do have an extra I'll send it your way  Clem.

Pete


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 6, 2013)

I found one Pete. Pass it on to another guy,  but thanks. U may want to buy all the ones in the store for guys on here!


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 6, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> +1
> 
> Someone needs to email China. They ought to be able get one up on ebay for <$10 shipped.


Need to email that company on the bay Hultz that sells all the chineese parts!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 6, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> Need to email that company on the bay Hultz that sells all the chineese parts!



x100 

I have bought parts for ridiculous there. I'm sure they could do it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 6, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Not sure about illegal the husky shop in town sells them on the rack ill look around my garage I think I have a couple laying around. I don't have a husky / poulan anymore. If I do have an extra I'll send it your way  Clem.
> 
> Pete



Wow, they are in a heap of trouble if a certain agency finds out about that one!  Don't think the manufacturer they carry would be too happy either.  There was a big stink about that a couple years ago.

http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HBUS/HBUS2010/HBUS2010_530035560.pdf


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 6, 2013)

Shops I was at told me they had a flyer out from husky. Mtd had one too. That's why I snatched the o e for it up on eBay from isreal while I could for under $20.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 6, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Wow, they are in a heap of trouble if a certain agency finds out about that one!  Don't think the manufacturer they carry would be too happy either.  There was a big stink about that a couple years ago.
> 
> http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HBUS/HBUS2010/HBUS2010_530035560.pdf




Wow...... What a crock. So now Stihl is gonna make the flat head disappear  (I know they use limiters, but those are easily removed)


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 6, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Wow...... What a crock. So now Stihl is gonna make the flat head disappear  (I know they use limiters, but those are easily removed)


I wouldn't cry if all saws went to the spline tool.  It rocks, very easy to adjust with the saw running at WOT.  So much better than the little flathead screwdriver.  But the restricted availability of the tool however.....


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 6, 2013)

Yea with the tool it stays on screws so much better.

And how do they decide who is qualified??  Do I have to go to husky school,   take a gov class,?  I mean anyone can set up a backyard shop!   I mean is MM qualified,  is mastermind qualified? 

If I want to start fixing saws as a side job who is the gov to tell me I can't buy one?


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 6, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Wow, they are in a heap of trouble if a certain agency finds out about that one!  Don't think the manufacturer they carry would be too happy either.  There was a big stink about that a couple years ago.
> 
> http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/HBUS/HBUS2010/HBUS2010_530035560.pdf


 



> US Code of Federal Regulations, Title 40: Protection of Environment
> _§1068.101(b) states:_
> 
> _(2) Defeat devices. You may not knowingly manufacture, sell, offer to sell, or
> ...


 
The wording of that memo has been very carefully crafted by Husqvqarna.  Nowhere in that memo does it directly say that it's ILLEGAL to sell THAT splined carb tool.  It's a shame that the OPE industry has allowed itself to be intimidated by unelected bureaucrats at the EPA.  I know it costs money to litigate these things, but there is principle involved.  I'd love to see any case law involving this particular tool.

Does the proper adjustment tool designed for these splined heads qualify as a "defeat device?"  It is the correct tool, NOT A DEFEAT DEVICE, for adjusting these carburetors.

If it is deemed by a court or some other controlling legal authority as a defeat device, then EFFECTIVELY the act of a "non-professional" service technician adjusting a these splined carburetors would be illegal.  There is nothing different in the design and functionality of these splined carburetors other than the splined ADJUSTMENT screws;  therefore, and by extension, it should be illegal for any "non-professional" to adjust ANY carburetor.  This is the logical conclusion of this EPA nonsense.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 6, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> The wording of that memo has been very carefully crafted by Husqvqarna.  Nowhere in that memo does it directly say that it's ILLEGAL to sell THAT splined carb tool.  It's a shame that the OPE industry has allowed itself to be intimidated by unelected bureaucrats at the EPA.  I know it costs money to litigate these things, but there is principle involved.  I'd love to see any case law involving this particular tool.
> 
> Does the proper adjustment tool designed for these splined heads qualify as a "defeat device?"  It is the correct tool, NOT A DEFEAT DEVICE, for adjusting these carburetors.
> 
> If it is deemed by a court or some other controlling legal authority as a defeat device, then EFFECTIVELY the act of a "non-professional" service technician adjusting a these splined carburetors would be illegal.  There is nothing different in the design and functionality of these splined carburetors other than the splined ADJUSTMENT screws;  therefore, and by extension, it should be illegal for any "non-professional" to adjust ANY carburetor.  This is the logical conclusion of this EPA nonsense.


The movement towards m-tronic and Auto Tune saws, with fuel injection in the not so distant future will make it all a moot point for the most part.  Like cars, adjustments will either become unnecessary or the tools to do so will be prohibitively expensive for the average user to own.  The only users it will really matter to will be enthusiasts and die hard DIY homeowners.  Professional users generally don't keep a saw for more than a few years and MOST homeowner type users are likely to use a dealer shop for service work or simply replace low cost.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 6, 2013)

They can pry my adjustable 2 stroke carb out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 6, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> They can pry my adjustable 2 stroke carb out of my cold dead hands.


How about your fuel-injected truck?


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 6, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> How about your fuel-injected truck?


Apples and oranges.

With 2 strokes the simplicity/reliability/performance/weight factors all make the good old screwdriver hard to beat.

And for the global warming argument :
Look at how many perfectly good pieces of ope that are thrown away because they need an $8 carb kit.  Imagine how much waste there will be in a few years when the computer carbs/solenoids whatever start going bad.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 6, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> Apples and oranges.
> 
> With 2 strokes the simplicity/reliability/performance/weight factors all make the good old screwdriver hard to beat.


I fail to see the difference.  Do you miss playing with the carburetor on your 70s era vehicles?  No more adjusting carbs for temperature and humidity changes.  No tweaking after a bar and chain swap.  Apparently they accept major changes to the engine well. (Cars often do not!)   Sounds good to me.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 6, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> ...the only users it will really matter to will be enthusiasts and die hard DIY homeowners.  Professional users generally don't keep a saw for more than a few years and MOST homeowner type users are likely to use a dealer shop for service work or simply replace low cost.


 
So this brings us back to square one.  My contention for years has been that these so called deterrents affect so few people that much (but not all) of this type of regulation is a solution looking for a problem.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 6, 2013)

The difference is I don't need to carry around the extra weight and bulk in my truck like with ope.

 I always opt for the simplest, over the long term it seems to be cheaper.


Take the good old distributor ignition system, replaced by coil packs in most newer vehicles. On my truck I've replaced 9 of them. Ford charges $100 for the coil... You'll be we'll over $200-250 to have one replaced. And when they go bad they go bad all of sudden, like driving down the highway and all of sudden there is an awful shudder because a cylinder isn't firing... It's gotten to the point where I keep a spare in the glovebox so I can pull over and fix it.  I'd much rather have to replace the cap rotor and wires every 10 years... I replaced the originals in my 99 astro last year. Total cost was about what one coil pack costs.

You can't tell me coil packs save the average consumer any money long term. One of those solutions looking for a problem.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 6, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> So this brings us back to square one.  My contention for years has been that these so called deterrents affect so few people that much (but not all) of this type of regulation is a solution looking for a problem.


Oh it affects many people for sure but the vast majority of them are indifferent and silent.  The really vocal ones are on enthusiast boards like this one and AS.  The rest of the small engine industry is going FI so it was just a matter of time before the handheld equipment followed suit.  This kind of stuff starts on the high dollar models and trickles down into the mainstream and entry level stuff once the mfg gains experience.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 6, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> The difference is I don't need to carry around the extra weight and bulk in my truck.  I always opt for the simplest, over the long term it seems to be cheaper.
> 
> 
> Take the good old distributor ignition system, replaced by coil packs in most newer vehicles. On my truck I've replaced 9 of them. Ford charges $100 for the coil... You'll be we'll over $200-250 to have one replaced. And when they go bad they go bad all of sudden, like driving down the highway and all of sudden there is an awful shudder because a cylinder isn't firing... It's gotten to the point where I keep a spare in the glovebox so I can pull over and fix it.  I'd much rather have to replace the cap rotor and wires every 10 years... I replaced the originals in my 99 astro last year. Total cost was about what one coil pack costs.
> ...



9 coils?!  Stop replacing bodies and start looking for the sniper.  Haven't  owned a ford in quite some time..... Is this a prevalent issue with that truck?

How much weight are we talking about here Mike?  A few grams?  Real weight gain comes when the saws went Strato due to the extra material required to build those extra channels/ports.  None of us on this board are using a saw enough for a difference of less than a pound to matter.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 6, 2013)

It's a common problem. They started going bad at 50k. I still have one original that's holding on, but I noticed my truck surging a little when I started it to today, might be on its way out.  The computer won't pick up a misfire code until the truck is running really bad.  Haven't had any of the replacements go bad yet.

Google 'ford 2 piece spark plug' for the ultimate solution looking for a problem that didn't exist.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 6, 2013)

Take a look at the difference between when saws were made for performance/weight/reliability and today... Something like a 254/262xp they are lighter, simple, have modern air filtration and AV and perform right with any of the newer $800 modern saws.

The engineering of my 254xp is head and shoulders  vs the 'new and improved' 357xp/359.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 6, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> Take a look at the difference between when saws were made for performance/weight/reliability and today... Something like a 254/262xp they are lighter, simple, have modern air filtration and AV and perform right with any of the newer $800 modern saws.
> 
> The engineering of my 254xp is head and shoulders  vs the 'new and improved' 357xp/359.


I'm not so sure that 254XP is gonna hang with a $800 saw these days.  I think a 562XP would walk all over it..


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 6, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> 9 coils?!  Stop replacing bodies and start looking for the sniper.  Haven't  owned a ford in quite some time..... Is this a prevalent issue with that truck?
> 
> How much weight are we talking about here Mike?  A few grams?  Real weight gain comes when the saws went Strato due to the extra material required to build those extra channels/ports.  None of us on this board are using a saw enough for a difference of less than a pound to matter.


Yes my mother in laws Ford Escape has had them all replaced at least twice. ( By Me ) my Blazer in comparison twice in 12 years for the cap and rotor.

Pete


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 6, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Oh it affects many people for sure but the vast majority of them are indifferent and silent.  The really vocal ones are on enthusiast boards like this one and AS.  The rest of the small engine industry is going FI so it was just a matter of time before the handheld equipment followed suit.  This kind of stuff starts on the high dollar models and trickles down into the mainstream and entry level stuff once the mfg gains experience.


 
I didn't word that properly.  I meant that the proprietary screw heads actually deter very few people. 

The farmers, tinkerers, and professionals who use this equipment will find ways to defeat the limiting measures (cut slots in screw heads, remove/alter limiter caps, force copper tubing over the heads, et al.).  Most homeowners are afraid to touch a carb or engine and have no interest in a splined tool, so they take their equipment to a shop.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 7, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I'm not so sure that 254XP is gonna hang with a $800 saw these days.  I think a 562XP would walk all over it..


I haven't used a 562 but I can tell you the 254 makes my ms361 feel heavy, bloated and slow.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 7, 2013)

Everyone told me I NEEDED a 361...... Got 2 now. AV is better than the 036 Pro. But in the power dept? The 036 Pro takes the cake. Seems like they dont have the torque and grunt the 036 does.

Overall, I am not super impressed.  One will hopefully make a Trip to Tn.


----------

